# Searching for old comrades



## B Taylor (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello everyone I'm hoping you can help me!

I'm looking for old friends who worked and sailed with my Dad. His name is Brian Taylor, he was an engineer and originally from the Tyneside area, sailed on quite a few of the Silverline. We've been looking through all his old photos and I decided to see if I could find any old friends. Are any of you out there?


----------



## clonguish (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome
If you can give ships names and approx dates it may help to jog a few memories! I only sailed on The Silvermain in 78 but others may be able to assist
Duncan


----------

